
Scalability but at What Cost? (2015) - benhoyt
http://www.frankmcsherry.org/graph/scalability/cost/2015/01/15/COST.html
======
kogus
A flip side of this is that cloud systems can mask performance problems in
code by making it seem fast. Badly written code running in a cloud service
might seem performant, because those services will magically cover for you by
spinning up additional resources. Were the same issues to happen on your own
network, you'd be able to address them.

Distributed or cloud based systems should be viewed as a tool that can be
pulled out to solve specific problems only when they arise.

The default for new projects today is the cloud. I wish the default was to
self-host. Privacy, control of your data, vendor lock-in, costs, and even
environmental concerns are risks that get swept under the rug in the name of
choosing the hot new thing.

